# Nissan NV running boards



## Nisssan (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to install running board on my NV to make it easier for my kids to get in. Here is what I have in mind:

http://www.ronusa.com/blog/nissan-n...-have-item-that-is-not-available-from-nissan/

I realize this is not really a cosmetic mod, just wonderijng if anyone can tell me how easy this job should be?


----------

